# trier les photos iCloud



## megavince (14 Mai 2019)

bonjour a tous;

j utilise régulièrement les albums partagés dans iOS avec ma famille afin de partager les photos de chacun lors de nos séjours ensembles. cela nous évitent de devoir les envoyer une par une. mais mon problème est basique mais a la fois bien gênant;

est il possible de classer les photos par dates? car quand nous sommes a plusieurs a remplir le dossier je vous laisse imaginer le joyeux bordel.....

merci d avance!


----------



## megavince (7 Juin 2019)

Personne ne rencontre cette situation ?


----------

